# Hot Water Heaters used also for heating home



## yarp1 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Problem with Residential Water Heater used also for heating home*

Had customer state he was not getting any hot water from all faucets-----His water heater is also used to heat the home----(The heating equipment is located in the attic) I am not familiar with or know the name of this heating system.
What is the name of this heating system & what is causing this problem.
Both the incoming cold water supply line & the out going hot water supply pipe are very hot.

Thanking you in advance for any reply or help, Ray


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What is a *Hot* water heater?

Wouldn't that be a booster?


----------



## yarp1 (Dec 28, 2009)

Maybe a better term would residential water heater


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

The name of the system escapes me this morning aqua something. It is a common heating system here and it is also common to run out of hot water with this system. Check to see if the check valves are operating correctly. You may need a HVAC person to service the unit to make sure it is working properly. Nothing ever smaller than a 75 gallon gas heater with this system depending on the size of the home that requires heat.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Aqua therm is the name assuming your heat distribution system is a air handler.
Aquatherm is actually name branded air handler manufactured by First Company and got very popular with the gas companies looking to get people to convert from electric back in the 80's. It's making a resurgence again but this time instead of tanks, they are using tankless units. 

Downfall to using tankless of course is the air handlers now have timer circuits built in to exercise the circulators to help prevent stagnant water sitting in the hydronic coil. So everytime the pump runs, the tankless fires, due to seeing flow, doesn't help the overall efficiency or the AC loads.

Check the pump on the non-working system, OP, that's a place to start.


----------



## studmaster1 (Dec 10, 2011)

I see a lot of them in condos where space is an issue, if we are thinking the same thing. They call them hydro heat water heaters. Usually a direct, power direct or a power vent heater. Sounds like you have a bad tempering valve there. The heaters run at about 140F and have a recirc loop either on the side or on top but on top the need a check valve. Oh and make sure you oversize the thermal expansion tank or those T&Ps will blow all the time.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

wasn't there a rule made back in the day that any member that called a water heater a "hot" water heater was to be banned?:surrender:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> wasn't there a rule made back in the day that any member that called a water heater a "hot" water heater was to be banned?:surrender:


Why would he get banned for using an incorrect term?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

tungsten plumb said:


> Why would he get banned for using an incorrect term?


Im joking. Tough crowd.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Should be called a cold water heater, why heat water that's already hot? Unless it's not hot enough, in which case it would be a warm water heater.


----------

